# Google- Humans as Host - GenomeWeb Daily News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Humans as Host**GenomeWeb Daily News*Still, scientists slogged through and managed to link these micro-organisms to everything from cirrhosis to *irritable bowel syndrome* to autism. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

